# Ping owners



## robin623

How hard is it to reshaft Ping irons? I have heard its a pain, but have zero experience with their irons. 

Thanks!


----------



## 373

I'm not sure what would be so difficult. Ping irons don't have decorative plastic ferrules above the heads, so when you torch the hosel to break down the epoxy, there's nothing that is going to melt and have to be replaced.

Has someone suggested Ping irons use harder steel that doesn't transfer heat as easily? I don't think the shaft tips are anything other than a standard size. I just can't imagine what it might be that would make them more difficult than any other brand.

And I happen to use Ping irons, so I'll be interested to hear what people know.


----------

